# Microsoft skype



## teckk (May 11, 2011)

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/hi...e-for-85-billion-so-now-what/8294?tag=nl.e101


----------



## da1 (May 11, 2011)

2 words are crossing my mind right now: "holly f#cK"


----------



## graudeejs (May 11, 2011)

NO native skype on FreeBSD for next decade .lol


----------



## da1 (May 11, 2011)

That's for sure.


----------



## aragon (May 11, 2011)

Hopefully this increases the push behind SIP/XMPP!


----------



## ManaHime (May 11, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> NO native skype on FreeBSD for next decade .lol



I wonder what'll happen to the native linux version...


----------



## Zare (May 11, 2011)

Frankly MSN messenger as a tool inside business communication has failed. Microsoft wants to push that Live Server (or whatever it's called), so purchasing most used 3rd party VOIP system inside businesses is quite logical.

I don't know what IP Skype possessed, but if they have some dumb patent on VOIP technologies, Microsoft's legal machinery will use that. I'd fear that more than canceling Linux port. Besides, it's not too far fetched to expect Microsoft developing Silverlight-based Skype client, which would mean a native version for us too.


----------



## ManaHime (May 12, 2011)

Zare said:
			
		

> it's not too far fetched to expect Microsoft developing Silverlight-based Skype client, which would mean a native version for us too.



Except that last time I checked silverlight's implementation in FreeBSD was pretty far from being usable (in my experience at least)


----------



## tbyte (May 12, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> NO native skype on FreeBSD for next decade .lol



More likely - ever.

So - back to ICQ


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 12, 2011)

Errrr
Answer to this everywhere from me is:
'Who cares'?


----------



## Nightweaver (May 12, 2011)

The end is upon us:


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

Speaking of which, anybody know a good alternative that's also capable of talking to Mac and Windows users?


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 12, 2011)

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Open+Source+VOIP+Software

Ekiga probably? ported to Win and *nix and has compatible clients on Mac:
http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_?#Mac_OS


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 12, 2011)

Four years from now, people will be saying, "Remember Skype?".


----------



## ManaHime (May 12, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Four years from now, people will be saying, "Remember Skype?".



And peoples will answer, "What?"


----------



## teckk (May 25, 2011)

*Microsoft Skype breaks open source partnership*

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/microsoft-skype-breaks-open-source-partnership/1111?tag=nl.e550


----------



## ManaHime (May 26, 2011)

I must say I'm not very surprised (Sadly)

I'm actually just wondering what will be their next move with skype... Which probably won't be something nice for us (peoples of non Windows OS)


----------



## carlton_draught (May 26, 2011)

There are plenty of good alternatives to Skype. Probably the best is VOIP. You get calls to any telephone numbers (local, national, international, mobile) as cheap or cheaper than Skype. And cheap enough that it's not something to really worry about.

I guess you don't get video though. Although I've had about 3 calls in about 2 years using that feature, so it's not the be all and end all.


----------



## carlton_draught (May 26, 2011)

D4rkSilver said:
			
		

> I'm actually just wondering what will be their next move with skype... Which probably won't be something nice for us (peoples of non Windows OS)


Good question. Considering that they want to differentiate their paid product (Windows) as much as they can from FOSS especially, they would want to bring in some new feature that makes Skype incompatible with existing FOSS installations.

However, consider MS's partnership with the US government. I doubt the US would want to alienate all the FOSS loving "terrorists" using software that they can probably eavesdrop on, especially if they can lean on/collaborate with the owners of said software. So I think it's an even or better chance that a FOSS client continues to exist. 

If anything, I expect a compromise solution. That is, the FOSS client continues to exist but MS differentiates things by bringing in a pay wall for the FOSS client, or kicks sand in our eyes via some other method.


----------



## DungeonMaster3000 (May 26, 2011)

Umm - before MS bought Skype I figured Skype would do this. Skype for Asterisk came first and only worked for Asterisk based PBX to connect into the Skype platform. Skype have been pushing SkypeConnect (sip trunking into skype) which came after Skype for Asterisk (we have used) and this is the better way to do this - doesn't tie you into Asterisk when there are plenty of PBX's out there and other very good free ones too.


----------



## da1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Skype protocol reverse engineered, source available for download


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2011)

[ two Skype threads merged together - Mod. ]


----------



## sossego (Jun 4, 2011)

The lack of support for powerpc and sparc64 architectures is what keeps me from using skype on most of my equipment.


----------

